

5 years later Microsoft catches up with RoR [video] - bsk
http://player.microsoftpdc.com/Session/e0c3ce51-9869-456c-a197-63dc0283f57e

======
chink
I couldn't watch the video ... it requires silverlight to be installed!

~~~
mullr
So install silverlight. Or fire up a VM and do it there. It's scott hanselman,
a smart guy and a good speaker. Even if you don't like microsoft or their
platform, it worth knowing what they're doing.

~~~
nailer
Some of us are on mobile devices, or have half working silverlight plugins
like Mac and Linux.

